# Dragon Blood help.



## allenfloice (Aug 14, 2012)

What is the dragons blood recipe for 6 gal carboy. I can't wait to make some cause Ive heard it's quick.


----------



## oldwhiskers (Aug 14, 2012)

Take a look at this post dragon-blood-15-days. It will explain it all as well as a lot of other posts on it.


----------



## allenfloice (Aug 18, 2012)

Hey guys. When the recipe calls for six pounds of frozen triple berry is it talking about 6, 16 oz frozen triple berry concentrate like you by to mix juice for your kids or what cause I wouldn't think it would have pulp and seeds in it right. sorry I'm such a newbie.


----------



## dangerdave (Aug 18, 2012)

Allen, I use Wyamn's Triple Berry Blend (frozen fruit---blueberry, blackberry, raspberry) from the freezer section at Walmart.


----------



## allenfloice (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks Dangerous Dave. I can't wait. I've made peach wine that turned out nice. Got mead , muscadine bubbling and dragons blood will be bubbling in a 1/4 of a fortnight. Can't way to taste it.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Aug 19, 2012)

dangerdave said:


> Allen, I use Wyamn's Triple Berry Blend (frozen fruit---blueberry, blackberry, raspberry) from the freezer section at Walmart.


 

I did try and find it at the walmarts by me and they do not carry this or anything similiar to it. The wife found something similiar at Meijer I believe 

thanks dave - I am looking foward to mine already !


----------



## allenfloice (Aug 27, 2012)

My primary is on its second day. Foaming is like magic. Can't wait but sadly that's all that's left for awhile. Oh I retailed my muscadine yesterday and it was not that pleasant.


----------



## wineforfun (Nov 5, 2012)

Dave,
couple of questions. I apologize if these have been addressed so direct me to the proper location if so.
I am very new to all of this, I have my first batch of wine fermenting now(Ocean Spray fruit juice, cranberry/raspberry). I just bought a 1gallon kit to start to make sure I would like it or be able to figure it out. 
Dragons Blood looks very good as I like a sweeter wine.
1. I have a 2 gal primary with lid and hole in top, when mixing the initial ingredients, do I put this lid on or a towel or the lid with airlock?
2. I don't have a brew belt, is that necessary or can I use what I have in the kit?
3.Degas? I assume this is stirring alot?
4. Can I cut all ingredients by a sixth to make a gallon batch?

Thank you for your patience. I will try not to be to much of a newbie.


----------



## Dend78 (Nov 5, 2012)

wineforfun said:


> 1. I have a 2 gal primary with lid and hole in top, when mixing the initial ingredients, do I put this lid on or a towel or the lid with airlock?
> 2. I don't have a brew belt, is that necessary or can I use what I have in the kit?
> 3.Degas? I assume this is stirring alot?
> 4. Can I cut all ingredients by a sixth to make a gallon batch?



1) you can set the lid on loosely, put the towel on top to cover the hole so no bugs get in
2) no need for the belt if you can keep the temp up in the 70's
3) yes but stir it without creating a vortex you dont want to pull air down into the wine
4) yes


----------



## wineforfun (Nov 6, 2012)

Dend,
thanks for the quick response. I will give it a go as it looks like a good wine to make. Keeping it in the 70's will be tough as we keep the house right at 70 this time of year. I assume it will still work, but just take a bit longer?


----------



## Dend78 (Nov 6, 2012)

yeah you should be fine, that's what i keep my house at, just make sure if you take the primary to the floor put something under it to get it off the hard floor directly, like a mat or something just to get it up a bit to help with heat.


----------



## wineforfun (Nov 6, 2012)

Awesome. It will be sitting on carpet. I am going to get a batch going this weekend. Sorry for the what may be elementary questions, but I am just trying to learn my way into your world.


----------



## Dend78 (Nov 7, 2012)

we all had to and still continue to do the same thing


----------



## allenfloice (Nov 7, 2012)

I made this wine and it was good. A little bitter at first but after a while in the bottle it got a lot better. I will be making another batch in the future and finishing it a little sweeter. Oh and dragon blood will get u loose as a goose quickly.


----------



## Dend78 (Nov 7, 2012)

allenfloice said:


> Oh and dragon blood will get u loose as a goose quickly.



FO SHO!!!

might i add for back sweetening if you can get it, try the old orchard berry blend or blueberry pomegranate as an extra addition


----------



## dangerdave (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks, Dend, for getting my back on the Dragon Blood questions! I appreciate it!


----------



## wineforfun (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks to all, I will be hitting you up on the back sweetening. We like a sweeter wine so it sounds like I should back sweeten this. Can't wait to get it going.

On a side note, I put together a batch of Apple Jack wine(I have a thread in recipes) and would like to know about adding clearing agents, ferment stoppers, etc. as the recipe said he didn't use any of that. I thought I read in another thread that you couldn't store it for long periods of time without these chemicals. If you all can answer, great, if not, could you direct me somewhere to read about this sort of thing. 
Sorry to go off topic.


----------



## Dend78 (Nov 7, 2012)

dangerdave said:


> Thanks, Dend, for getting my back on the Dragon Blood questions! I appreciate it!



any time dave, here to help and be helped


----------



## wineforfun (Nov 11, 2012)

Question about Dragon Blood. 
1. I didn't notice a campden tablet in the recipe.
2. When backsweetening with the above mentioned juice, do you just add the juice concentrate or mix it with water first.

Just started my first batch of DB tonight, SG 1.074, will be adding yeast tomorrow.


----------



## Dend78 (Nov 12, 2012)

wineforfun said:


> Question about Dragon Blood.
> 1. I didn't notice a campden tablet in the recipe.





dangerdave said:


> Step 4: When specific gravity (SG) reaches <1.000, do the following:
> Squeeze juices from fruit pack into fermenter---remove friut pack: Discard fruit.
> Rack to cleaned and sanitized six gallon carboy
> *Add 1/4 tsp. Potassium Metabisulfite (stir)*
> ...



Potassium Metabisulfite (K-Meta) same thing as the campden tabs just no binders holding it together so its a powder form and requires 1/4tsp per 6 gallons instead of like one tab per gallon or whatever your tabs say.




wineforfun said:


> 2. When backsweetening with the above mentioned juice, do you just add the juice concentrate or mix it with water first.
> 
> Just started my first batch of DB tonight, SG 1.074, will be adding yeast tomorrow.



if it were me i would try to add as little water in the end as possible just enough to top up try to add straight juice, the more liquid you add at the end juice or water will dilute ABV, and nobody wants that


----------



## wineforfun (Nov 12, 2012)

Dend78 said:


> Potassium Metabisulfite (K-Meta) same thing as the campden tabs just no binders holding it together so its a powder form and requires 1/4tsp per 6 gallons instead of like one tab per gallon or whatever your tabs say.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dend,
Thanks again. I didn't realize K-Meta was same as campden. Hopefully I don't screw this up.


----------



## Dend78 (Nov 13, 2012)

nah you will be good just follow what he has there and you should do just fine


----------



## allenfloice (Nov 16, 2012)

I cracked open a bottle last night. Was soon asleep taste still getting better has a dry wine bite to it but the berries and sweetness come through in the end.


----------



## dangerdave (Nov 16, 2012)

Glad you're enjoying it, Allen. It does make a good night cap. You should try a six month old bottle. The bite disappears completely, leaving a smooth, berry-lemon flavor. It's very nice. I stash a couple of bottles from each batch, just to enjoy later.


----------



## allenfloice (Nov 16, 2012)

dangerdave said:


> Glad you're enjoying it, Allen. It does make a good night cap. You should try a six month old bottle. The bite disappears completely, leaving a smooth, berry-lemon flavor. It's very nice. I stash a couple of bottles from each batch, just to enjoy later.



It's three months old now and getting better gonna have another bottle tonight. And put half of the rest up for a few months.


----------



## barryjo (Nov 17, 2012)

wineforfun said:


> Awesome. It will be sitting on carpet. I am going to get a batch going this weekend. Sorry for the what may be elementary questions, but I am just trying to learn my way into your world.


 
It will be sitting on carpet??? I hope this is a piece of carpet sample or leftover carpet. Some of these wines have a habit of going "volcanic".
Not good to have wine stains on the "good" carpet! 
Trust me!


----------



## wineforfun (Nov 19, 2012)

haha yeah, it is on a old sample piece.

Just racked it Friday night, added Sparkloid and Sorbate. Already after 2 days it is really clearing up. Very happy with how things are going so far.

Question for those of you that have made it before......why does this ferment so quickly(1 week) when most others take 3-4weeks?


----------



## barryjo (Nov 20, 2012)

Because Dionysis, God of wine, wants us to enjoy it sooner????


----------



## Dend78 (Nov 20, 2012)

its all about the yeast strain and the sugar content, some are made to take forever so the more sugar you have the longer it will take, others like EC-1118 seems to be really speedy up to about 14-15% it hits a wall for me after that


----------



## wineforfun (Nov 20, 2012)

ok, thanks, that makes sense.


----------



## wineforfun (Nov 25, 2012)

I just racked my DB again and added some sugar to it. However, I had a lot of residue, etc. in the bottom of my carboy after adding Sparkloid, Sorbate, etc. from the last time, and did not have enough to fill my new carboy to the top. It is lacking about 2"-3". Is it ok to leave it or should I add some 100% fruit juice I have? I don't have any wine to top it off with.
Thanks.


----------



## allenfloice (Nov 26, 2012)

wineforfun said:


> I just racked my DB again and added some sugar to it. However, I had a lot of residue, etc. in the bottom of my carboy after adding Sparkloid, Sorbate, etc. from the last time, and did not have enough to fill my new carboy to the top. It is lacking about 2"-3". Is it ok to leave it or should I add some 100% fruit juice I have? I don't have any wine to top it off with.
> Thanks.



I was told to top up with water but to me it made my wine seem watered down. Ddave and others know best though. It's still good and I'm almost out so its time for another batch


----------



## barryjo (Nov 26, 2012)

I have to agree that topping off with water seems counterproductive. Especially with a lighter wine. 
But at the risk of causing much outcry, I don't top off. I use 5 gallon water bottles for secondaries and have had no problems with 3 and 4 gallon batches going bad. Once the airlock is in place, oxygen and "bad things" will not enter. Once fermenting has ceased, the only time outside air can get in is with a change of outside air pressure. And I use cheap vodka in the locks. 
If a larger airlock is needed, due to the headspace, convert a 3-piece lock with a piece of tubing and a larger reservoir. Slip the tubing over the inner part of the lock and stick the other end in a small (375ml) bottle filled with water or a vodka/water mix.Beer makers use this method.
BTW, the vodka is to kill any mold that might be present. K-meta doesn't work as well. And getting mold out of an "S" lock is a pain! Trust me. 
Again, this is just one persons opinion.


----------



## wineforfun (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks for the input. I let my impatience get the best of me and topped it off with 100% fruit juice. Hopefully this won't mess it up. Sounds like I would have been ok to just have left it alone. 
barryjo,
that was my thought with the airlock, that once it was on, oxygen wouldn't be an issue. I am too new to know that though.


----------



## barryjo (Nov 27, 2012)

There is one other thing that will cause the airlock to "breath". That is temperature change. Probably not an issue with most because the process is usually done in the house.


----------



## barryjo (Nov 27, 2012)

wineforfun said:


> Thanks for the input. I let my impatience get the best of me and topped it off with 100% fruit juice. Hopefully this won't mess it up. Sounds like I would have been ok to just have left it alone.
> 
> Never admit to messing up a wine. Just tell them that it is "an interesting combination I came up with".
> And the day you stop learning new things about this hobby is the day you should sell your equipment and find another hobby.
> Rack on!


----------



## Dend78 (Nov 27, 2012)

fruit juice is fine to top up with anything aside from more alcohol will water it down/dilute it, juice or water is no matter. glass marbles are a good way to top up if you dont want to add liquid.

here is one way to fix this though on your first batch save back 3 or 4 small bottles for top-up on your next batch, which you might as well start after you bottle or if you have carboy space right after fermenting


----------



## wineforfun (Dec 10, 2012)

Ok, hopefully last question on DB for awhile. I backsweetened 2 weeks ago, per instructions, and it has cleared up real nice. My question/concern is that there is a hazy, cloudy type of thing going on on the bottom. I don't know if this is ok, fine lees, or what. I was thinking about bottling down to that point of the carboy but am afraid I may rack some of that into the bottles. I could rack it again to try and get rid of the "thing" in there but I thought I read too much racking is bad. This all happened after I racked and backsweetened with sugar. It was about 4 days after. Wine is very clear though.


----------



## dangerdave (Dec 10, 2012)

You've got some very fine lees down there, it seems. If you want, you can carefully siphon off the clear wine and bottle it. I've done that before. Don't pitch the rest, though. Put it into another bottle or jar and let it sit until it's clear again. You'll get anothe half bottle or so that way.


----------



## wineforfun (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks Dave. So you would recommend not racking it again and just bottle it?


----------



## dangerdave (Dec 10, 2012)

It's really up to you. If you're in a hurry to drink, siphon off the clear part and bottle it. Let what's left settle out in it's own bottle. If you want to be cautious, rack it off the lees and let it sit another week, just to be sure. Skipping the 'patience' part of wine making always comes with risks.

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## wineforfun (Dec 27, 2012)

Do most all the DB makers backsweeten or do some of you just let it stay like it is? If you don't backsweeten, is it a dry(er) wine then?


----------



## dangerdave (Dec 28, 2012)

I have tried it many times dry before backsweetening. However, it is very tart that way. The sugar offsets the lemon and lets you get away with drinking it soon after bottling. I've always thought that the lemon wine idea was shear genious on Lon's part. Young wines are tart by nature. Here's a wine that is _supposed_ to be tart, so you can drink it right away.


----------



## wineforfun (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks Dave, I may try and batch without sugar and let it age for awhile and see what it is like. Just my mind running with things.
I do like it so far with the sugar added. This next batch I will bottle in a couple of weeks I am going to add more than the first time just to see the difference.


----------



## barryjo (Dec 29, 2012)

When you make a larger batch, like 5-6 gallons ,try this. Remove the label and clean a 1.75 clear vodka bottle. Fill with the DB. That looks really super sitting on the counter!!! Beautiful color,etc.


----------

